# How is everyone doing on the new server?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just wanted to hear from everyone how the new server is working out for you?

Fast? Slow? About the same?

I can tell you all that we used to get several hundred database timeout error email messages a day and now we either get none or just one or two. Before we used to get messages all day long now if we get the errors it is usually one or twice (mornings mostly) and that is it.

Where we are at now with our set up is actually on an interim solution we are moving to a fully dedicate server in several months.


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

It's been great so far. Thank you so much for your efforts. Great site!!


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

My instant e-mail notification of private messages and new posts in subscribed threads are going into my Spam box at Yahoo now. They went to my In box before. 

Other than that, everything is GREAT.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Difference is like night and day. VERY GOOD..Great site and great people


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

It's working great for me! I haven't had any timeout errors or any other kind since the change. Before that, I'd get some kind of error almost any time I logged on.

Thanks for making the changes and working so hard to give us the best of the best here at ChefTalk!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

It's a little better, but I still get a fair number of database error messages and page not found messages. It has gotten worse in the last week or so. Things were much better earlier on.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've been getting a rash of database errors too. 

Phil


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually, I've been getting _more _database error and can't find page messages than with the old one.

Plus it's disconcerting that the server does what it wants, with no rhyme nor reason. My preferences are set so that the first new message is supposed to show up. Sometimes it does that. And sometimes it goes to the first page instead, showing the older messages.

And, everytime I post, instead of defaulting back to my post, as with the old server, it defaults back to the first page of a multi-page thread.

Drives me a little bonkers.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Please keep in mind this new server is an interim solution we are in the process of preparing to move to a fully dedicated server in the next several months.

We are a big group of people and sometimes the server still gets dinged.

Sorry for that.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Working great for me here


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Same here ... but it's just an interim problem.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Haven't noticed much difference, except I have to log-in every 5 minutes. Can be a tad annoying if you're typing a long post, or looking at a great thread (there are many  )

And I miss having the drop down forum menu near the bottow of the page.

But no major complaints or errors that others seem to be experiencing.
Still love the site!

DC


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

When you log in make sure you check the box that says "Remember Me". I will add the drop down back I took it off because it affects performance and we were having so many problems.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Once in a while it says 'error in database,''mostly in morning, but much better the in the past. Thank You


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Aha - mystery solved - will do.

Thanks Nicko!


Daina


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Once in a long while I get a "page not found" error. But for the most part it's a lot better.

Thank you, Nicko, for this site, and thank you for making it better than it was. It got a lot more popular than you expected, eh? There's a good reason for that. It's the best, and word has spread.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

More and more I keep getting the following error. 
I can't cut and paste the exact page but this is what I was able to provide.

Database error 
The database has encountered a problem.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following: 
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the www.cheftalk.com home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link.

The www.cheftalk.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

last couple of days have been way better, I'm getting used to the coloring.....the blogs are still not easy to manuver around, it'd be super if each blogger would have their own page so we can read all their posts in progression. As a non-techie, I'm not sure what all that entails or if it's feasible. Thank you for providing cheftalk, I know it's alot of work.


----------

